# A kind of Rotala?



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi guys, does anyone know this plant? I have it for sometime but don't know what kind? thanks


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

not sure, definitely a rotala IMO
very pretty!


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

hopefully somebody knows it has a bigger leaves.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Rotala rotundifolia


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Cavan Allen said:


> Rotala rotundifolia


holy cow ive never seen R. rotundfolia with those red of leaves! any special variety?


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know, this is my Rotala rotundifolia, the above plants is more redish and also fat, anyone can confirm? thanks


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

was gonna say it looks different, reason I asked for variety. almost looks like um... well it was on the tip of my tongue but nvm


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's just growing conditions. Possibly also a different geographical race but definitely rotundifolia.


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

I've found some pictures on the net, same as *Rotala coin leaf *(submerged leaves), can anyone confirm this? thanks​


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

"A newly introduced Rotala, originally found by an Indian hobbyist in a rice paddy. Very likely it belongs to the species Rotala rotundifolia. The trade name "Coin leaf" refers to the roundish emersed leaves, however this shape is characteristic of emersed R. rotundifolia. The plant develops an elongate leaf shape under water and beautiful reddish colorations, strong lighting and a good nutrient and CO2 supply provided.

As well as "normal" Rotala rotundifolia, Rotala sp. "Coin Leaf" is a fast growing, easy to grow stem plant, suitable for the midground and background of an aquarium. It grows well with temperatures between 22-28 °C, pH values of 5-8 and soft to hard water."


Awesome, sell me some. i want it. 

i 100% think your correct thats what it is.


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for the confirmation. I appreciate it DutchMuch, sorry for the late reply. I still have some. pm me if you are still interested in buying.


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

*Plant identification*

Hi, anybody knows the name of this plant? thanks.


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

If it is found in rice paddy, can it be Limnophila aromatica, commonly known as Rice Paddy Herb that is used in SE Asian cuisine. You can verify it by crushing the leaves to see if it smells an aroma resembling lemon and basil. LA can get red under limiting nitrogen condition, and there are locality variation of leaf shape and arrangement.


----------

